# what temperature do I heat plastisol transfers on



## jimmyshaw1980 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi

I have just bought some plastisol transfer paper and printed my design onto it.

My question is this..... What heat do I need to get to to press?

Thanks
James


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Generally, 8-10 seconds at 375F. But you will probably have to play around with that depending on how you made and semi-cured your transfers.


----------



## jimmyshaw1980 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Joe

My heat press only goes up to 250 c though?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

375F is 190C


----------

